# IP renewal



## fruglemiester12 (Dec 20, 2009)

First off, let me just tell you that I've read the earlier post concerning this and it has not worked. Now, let me tell you about my problem. I have two laptops: one from my school and the other my own. My personal computer has been out of commision until recently because of my lack of a power adapter. Meanwhile I've been using my school laptop and the internet is going fine.

Today I got my personal laptop fixed and recovered it back to it's original settings. I wanted to go onto the internet with it and when I tried it told me that my internet had limited connection, although it's connection speed was excellant. I checked my other computer, just to be sure and it was working perfectly. I have a wireless router from Charter, and usually both my computers run off it beautifully. 

First thing I did was try to disable it and reenable it. Didn't work. Then I tried to repair it. It told me that my IP address couldn't be renewed. After that I tried a combination of shutting down both computers, restarting the router, and even going as far as to plug my laptop in directly to the router. None of it worked. I also noticed that while my own internet connection didn't work I could pick up and use other people's. That's when I resorted to googling my problem. Found your site and read the questions and responses that seemed to go with my problem. I've tried the command prompt things: ipconfig/release said it was already released. ipconfig/renew showed no results at all. ipconfig/flushdns showed results on the CMD, but didn't work in the end. Tried a miriad of other things in the CMD field as well, and none of them worked. 

This whole while my other computer's been workin perfectly fine, except for when i disable the internet connection to see if it effected the other computer. I'm really at a loss and feel really cheated becuase I paid $70 for the charger and waited like 2 hours for it to recover and now I can't even use the internet I'm paying for. I know common sense would say to just use the other computer, but it's my school's computer and there are a lot of things I can't access on it because of that. Please help.:4-dontkno


----------



## fruglemiester12 (Dec 20, 2009)

This is my copy of the ipconfig/all command. I've noticed some of the things look questionable, but I'm not really an expert on these things and I can't say for sure. Please look at them if it helps:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : rhudson-B56F09
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiFi Link 5350
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-EB-11-D8-2A
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.11
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.115.71.53
24.213.60.93
24.196.64.53
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, December 19, 2009 11:06:42
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, December 20, 2009 12:06:42 A
M

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) WiMAX Link 5350
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-E1-03-00-6F

C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson>Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
'Microsoft' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson>(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
Copyright was unexpected at this time.

C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson>
C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson>C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson>ipconfig/all

The system cannot find the path specified.

C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson>
C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson>Windows IP Configuration
'Windows' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson>
C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson> Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : rh
udson-B56F09
'Host' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson> Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
'Primary' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson> Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Un
known
'Node' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson> IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

'IP' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson> WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

'WINS' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson>
C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson>Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
'Ethernet' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson>
C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
'Connection-specific' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : In
tel(R) WiFi Link 5350
'Description' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00
-16-EB-11-D8-2A
'Physical' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson> Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Ye
s
'Dhcp' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Ye
s
'Autoconfiguration' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson> IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 19
2.168.0.11
'IP' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 25
5.255.255.0
'Subnet' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 19
2.168.0.1
'Default' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson> DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 19
2.168.0.1
'DHCP' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson> DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68
.115.71.53
'DNS' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson> 24
.213.60.93
'24.213.60.93' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson> 24
.196.64.53
'24.196.64.53' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson> Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sa
turday, December 19, 2009 11:06:42
'Lease' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson> PM
'PM' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson> Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Su
nday, December 20, 2009 12:06:42 A
'Lease' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson>M
'M' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson>
C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson>Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:
'Ethernet' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson>
C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Me
dia disconnected
'Media' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : In
tel(R) WiMAX Link 5350
'Description' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00
-1D-E1-03-00-6F
'Physical' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson>
C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson>C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson>


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
> 
> C:\Documents and Settings\rhudson>ipconfig/all
> ...


This much looks fine. Is it from "personal" or "school", as it shows a good wireless connection to the DG.

Everything after this seems to be each line of the ipconfig output entered individually to the command prompt and is meaningless.


----------



## fruglemiester12 (Dec 20, 2009)

haha. I might have given u the wrong 1. Problem being: how am I suppose to copy it exactly when i don't have internet connection? I'll just try to write it word for word:

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name................ersonal
primary dns suffix.......:
Node Type................: unknown
IP Routing enabled......:No
WINS Proxy Enabled....:No

Ethernet Adapter LAN:

Media State...............:media disconnected
Description.................: NVIDIA nForce Networking controller
Physical Address.........:00-16-36-B0-4A-36

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS suffix.......:
Description.................................:Broadcom802.11b/g WLAN
Physical Address..........................:00-14-A5-D7-AA-51
Dhcp enabled..............................:Yes
Autoconfiguration enabled.............: Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address.........:169.254.244.168
Subnet Mask..............................:255.255.0.0
Default gateway..........................:169.254.244.168

And that's actually all my personal computer shows. unlike adding all the other garbage my school computer gave me. hope this helps much more. I didn't even think about it when I gave u the wrong config. sorry.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## fruglemiester12 (Dec 20, 2009)

when i first tried this it didn't work and i tried it twice. this time around i tried it again and at first no difference showed, but after a few minutes it changed. THANK YOU! I don't know what happened the first two times i tried this, but it worked this time. Phew. Again. Thank you.


----------



## fruglemiester12 (Dec 20, 2009)

I TAKE IT BACK! It worked, or at least it seemed like it did(the limited connection icon was gone), but then I went to the internet and it told me it didn't. I tried repairing it once again, but now it seems I'm back to the same old problem. I tried the cmd prompt a few times now and I'm not getting any results anymore. Do you think it could be a virus or something? ...but my computer is back to its original state, that's why I recovered it, as just a precaution, so I shouldn't have any viruses should I? Also that doesn't quite make sense, sense I can use other connections that aren't mine and my other computer is doing perfectly fine on my internet. Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Check that all your network services are Started: 

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation

_*Note:* You can check the services in Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services._

*All of these services should be started, and their startup type should be automatic (or perhaps manual).*

If a service is not running, open it's properties and check the dependencies. Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running. Checking the event log is also a good idea here, there may be clues to what is failing.


----------



## fruglemiester12 (Dec 20, 2009)

My computer shows that all of those are started. Which ones should be on manual though?:4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There are several that are manual, but if they're started, it's fine.

This may be either drivers or a bad NIC at this point.

I find it curious that I don't see a wired Ethernet connection in your IPCONFIG...


----------



## fruglemiester12 (Dec 20, 2009)

what exactly does that mean? The ethernet thing. Also which drivers do u think probably need fixing?


----------



## fruglemiester12 (Dec 20, 2009)

huh. I was gettin' desperate and recovered my computer again. Well, it still doesn't work so i've been redoing all the things people've been telling me to do. i noticed this time that in the network service "computer browser" isn't started, but when i tried to start it it didn't work, instead it told me that it started and then stopped and that some services stop if theres nothing to do. I checked the dependencies (service & workstation) both of which are working and started. Does this effect anything?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?


----------



## fruglemiester12 (Dec 20, 2009)

I know its been a while. No neither of them have anything like that on them. Also, recently I've went to my dads house and tried using their secured internet connection. It didn't work there either.


----------

